# Touren ab Springe



## Wasserträger (11. April 2006)

Hallo Forum

da ich noch nichts gefunden habe stelle ich mal ein Anfrage ins Forum  .
Ich möchte gerne über Ostern ein Paar Kilometer im Deister fahren. Kenne mich dort aber nicht aus und weiß nicht ob man auch ohne Streckenkenntnis klar kommt. Auf der Homepage "deisterbiker" sind zwar einige Strecken mit Karte hinterlegt aber ich weiß nicht wie gut das ganze ausgeschildert ist und nach Karte fahren ist nicht mein Ding. Am Ende lande ich dann ganz wo anderes als geplant  Da ich aus Hannover komme sollten die Touren in Springe beginnen bin aber mobil und ein anderer Ausgangspunkt wäre auch egal. Wer Lust hat einfach mal was tikkern. Bis denn Stefan


----------



## jtclark (11. April 2006)

Hallo Wasserträger,

schau mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=211477 da findest du bestimmt den einen oder anderen aus der Deister Connection!

gruss jt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luigi gt (12. April 2006)

MOIN

der deister ist nicht so gross das du nicht mehr nach hause findest.

am annaturm ist ein beliebter treffpunkt.da findest du bestimmt jemand,
wenn sich keiner im forum meldet.

viel spass beim fahren


----------



## MikeMaschsee (13. April 2006)

@Wasserträger
Hast Du'n GPS? Wie ist Dein üblicher Umfang einer Tour (km, hm)?


----------



## Wasserträger (14. April 2006)

@MikeMaschsee
habe kein GPS und meine Touren erstreckten sich auf ca 50 - 80 km. Leider kaun Höhenmeter da ich ja erst nach Hannover gezogen bin und in Nienburg/W gab es kaum Berge. Sollte es morgen trocken sein werde ich so gegen 13-14 Uhr mit dem Zug nach Springe aufbrechen schaue  vorher aber nochmal im Forum vorbei ob nach jemand geschrieben hat. 

Bis denn Grüße Stefan


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. April 2006)

hallo stefan,
haben auf unserer hp www.ritzelritter.de ein paar nette touren hinterlegt.

viel spaß und man sieht sich im deister

hoerman


----------



## LocoFanatic (30. April 2006)

hi zusammen,
bin ich jetzt zwar schon etwas weg aus SPR, aber habe dort intensiv das letzte Jahr gebiked...
Meine Vorschläge:
1. ab Bahnhof kommt man an der Bahn entlang nach Osten (Banh Richtung Hannover)... das ist der Weg der Holzzuglader... netter Federntest... ; ) an der Osttangente dann nach links und unter der Bahn durch. An der Kreuzung direkt wieder nach rechts und neben der Bahn entlang... netter Grasweg...
2. schaut mal nach Völksen, die Starße am Waldrand nach Osten rausfahren, dann kann man herrliche Wege im Einschnitt fahren.... wenn man immer auf dem Weg bleibt, kann man ohne Höhe zu verlieren direkt bis in einen Einstieg des Grabwegs fahren... sehr ruhige Gegend mit tollen Wege...
3. bester Treffpunkt ist Laube... nicht unten der Parkplatz sondern oben auf dem Kamm die Hütte... ihr werdet dann schon sehen wieso... ^^
4. Grabweg und SPR DH Einstiege nie im Forum verraten !!! immer Treffen vereinbaren und dann zusammenfahren... (steckt viel Arbeit drin und andere wollen diese Wege nicht...), lohnt sich aber 
5. versucht ruhig mal SPR Steinbruch, das ist sehr nett... am besten die Joh.-Heinr.-Schröder Straße den Hang hoch ,dann nac hlinks und nach ~ 15 m nach rechts... ("weißer Brink" oder so..., versteckt hinter der Bushaltestelle) dann immer hoch, am Ende nach rechts, wieder hoch, dann nach rechts, dann links und schon seid ihr im Bruch... immer hoch, am Ende toller Ausblick und geiler Trail, der nicht so befahren wird...im Steinbruch gibt es eine Stein-Brücke richtung Köllnischfeld... dort rüber und dann an der ersten Gabelung fast 180 ° rechts zurück, dann kommt ein Weg mit Gewichtsbegrenzung für Trecker und so... viel Spaß dort, man kann bis Samkesiedlung drücken und ist nicht technisch... nur Flow...
6.wenn ihr Tatarnpfahl seid, nach Steinkrug fahren... also aus Springer Sicht rechts am Pfahl vorbei, 2 mal rechts udn dann kommt man auf einen Weg mit eingelassenen Wasserrinnen... nach ~ 50 m geht nach rechts ein wüster DH ab... am Ende der Strecke ruhig weiter geeradeaus, da ist noch ein kleiner Pfad... dann kommt man, wenn man dann links fährt an die Höppe-Brücke... das ist sehr nett...
7. im Saupark: hinterm Schloss hoch und dann halb rechts (nicht 90 ° Richtung Krankenhaus) und den Berg hoch... es lohnt sich...oben auf dem Kamm 90 ° nach links in den Trail... der Hammer
8. oder mal nach Altenhagen... Wittkopfstr (?) hoch an den Waldrand, dann nach rechts am Wald lang und immer lang... hinter den Gärten... dann kommt man hinter das Freibad... an der Baden-Powell-Buche nach links... viel Spaß... dann nach Brünnighausen... in Bhausen am Wald lang nach Osten... hin und wieder mal schaeun, da ist ein cooler Weg neben der Feldstraße...

das ist es erstmal ,bei Fragen bitte ICQ oder PN...
@Ritzelritter: nette HP, die Strecken sind eigentlich sehr gut zusammengesucht, aber bei den meisten geht noch mehr... aber hauptsache es macht Spaß
also, viele Grüße nach SPR


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Mai 2006)

hallo, wer fährt ab springe in den deister ?
man(n) könnte sich ja zu gemeinsamen touren treffen.


----------



## Quen (29. Mai 2006)

hoerman2201 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo, wer fährt ab springe in den deister ?
> man(n) könnte sich ja zu gemeinsamen touren treffen.


Im Normalfall nicht (sondern ab Gehrden über Wennigsen), es sei denn ich nehme das Rad mal mit zur Arbeit (Völksen)...

Bei Interesse bitte PN.

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------

